# touche clavier ne fonctionne plus,



## big-nambas (10 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

La touche "0" et "à" de l'ibook G4 de ma chérie ne fonctionne plus: quand elle appuie dessus, le "à" se répète à l'infini. Il y a aussi des "à" qui apparaissent au milieu de ses textes par hasard, sans qu'elle appuie sur  cette touche. J'ai essayé de nettoyer son clavier, mais cela n'a rien changé. grosse galère car c 'est son instrument de boulot....
j'ai redémarré son ibook, rien n'a changé, sauf que cela a étté très difficiel de rentrer son mot d epasse, sans doute parce que ces maudits "à" devaient s'insérer dans le mot de passe

Quelqu'un a-il une recette magique?????

merci d'avance


----------



## pierre22 (10 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de recette magique, il semblerais que les touches en questions soient défectueuses (le ressort doit être morte, ou déplacé pour ce qui est des "à" intempestifs.

Si la machine est sous garantie, ne pas démonter, sinon , c'est quand même très délicat; (quelle age a la machine?

En attendant pour limiter les désagréments, aller dans préférences système=> Clavier =>Répétition des touches => lente. Puis pause avant répétition =>aucune

Cordialement


----------



## big-nambas (10 Avril 2009)

Merci pierre, je vais déjà faire ça. Bien sur la garantie n'est plus qu'un souvenir... C'est un Imac.....

J'ai remarqué qu'en plus les touches proches du "à" semblent aussi affectées: le "i", le "o" et le "p". Quand je les utilises, le "à" apparaît à côté.

Merci de ton aide ne tout cas....


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

big-nambas a dit:


> de l'ibook G4





big-nambas a dit:


> C'est un Imac.....



je ne comprends pas, c'est un imac ou un ibook G4 ?


----------



## big-nambas (10 Avril 2009)

Désolé, je me plante, c'est un ibook G4. Un modèle que j'aimais bien d'ailleurs. Moi j'ai un Macbook,mais j'aimais bien l'écran plus grand....

J'ai fait les réglages préconisés par Pierre, mais ça continue à me faitre des "ààààààààààà"

Galère!!!!


----------



## pierre22 (10 Avril 2009)

Je t'en prie

Il faudrait changer le clavier, ce n'est pas très cher (pas de marque apple mais compatible quand même) Mais comme le problème vient peut-être d'ailleurs, il serait plus sage de t'en faire prêter un.


----------



## big-nambas (10 Avril 2009)

On peut changer le clavier sur un ibook????
je vais me renseigner, mais je suis à Athènes et malheureusement il n'y a pas d'Apple store en grèce, donc tout est un peu compliqué (et cher!!!).


----------



## pierre22 (10 Avril 2009)

Pardon, j'en était resté à l'Imac.
Peut-être que l'on peux connecter un clavier externe en USB


----------



## patrick22 (10 Avril 2009)

Sur mon ibook G4 le clavier est amovible, il suffit de le déclipser par l'avant et il vient tout seul . C'est ainsi que l'on accède au Wi-Fi et aux barettes mémoire . Par ailleurs j'ai branché un clavier USB parce que j'ai besoin d'un pavé numérique et cela fonctionne plutôt bien .


----------



## big-nambas (10 Avril 2009)

Oui le clavier USB est peut-être une soluce. C'est un Apple????


----------



## Extensys (10 Avril 2009)

big-nambas a dit:


> On peut changer le clavier sur un ibook????
> je vais me renseigner, mais je suis à Athènes et malheureusement il n'y a pas d'Apple store en grèce, donc tout est un peu compliqué (et cher!!!).


Ils en vendent sur iFixit il me semble,et d'origine en plus.


----------



## big-nambas (10 Avril 2009)

Merci de l'info, je vais réfléchir parce que ça coûte 140$, je me demande s'il vaut pas mieux acheter un clavier USB?????

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de mettre 140$ dans un ibook G4 de 10 ans d'âge????


----------



## pierre22 (11 Avril 2009)

Tu as parfaitement raison


----------



## big-nambas (11 Avril 2009)

Extensys a dit:


> Ils en vendent sur iFixit il me semble,et d'origine en plus.




C'était une bonne idée, mais c'est un clavier américain (qwerty)


----------



## pierre22 (11 Avril 2009)

Regarde ici: http://www.google.fr/search?as_q=cl...ny&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=off


----------



## big-nambas (12 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Regarde ici: http://www.google.fr/search?as_q=cl...ny&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=off




merci beaucoup. Donc, a part un chnagement de clavier, personna n'a d'idée pour réparer????


----------



## hOlivier (12 Avril 2009)

Ya peut-être une solution à essayer, avec précaution (vu que le clavier n'est pas externe). Un ami a eu un problème similaire il y a peu de temps et avait démonté son clavier (externe, pour le coup) et avait remarqué qu'il n'y avait pas autant de connexion électrique que de touches. Ainsi, une connexion du circuit imprimé se rend sur plusieurs touche. Sauf que, il y a plusieurs circuit qui passent par d'autres lettres, donc, quand on appuie sur "à/0", plusieurs connexion sont touchées. Ainsi, il est fort probable que les touches i et o dont tu parlais fassent partie d'une même connexion.

Solution que cet ami a trouvé? Démonter le clavier, dépoussiérer, remonter, et c'est OK. A essayer, mais aucune idée de comment on peut démonter l'iBook pour avoir le clavier.


----------



## pierre22 (12 Avril 2009)

J'en connais qui n'ont jamais pu le remonter.:affraid:
Attention aux ressorts des touches qui sautent boooooiiiiiiiiiiinnnnngggg!!!! que l'on risque d'égarer, et de mal replacer lors du remontage.:bebe:

Il faut beaucoup de calme et de minutie. je me demande même si des outils spéciaux ne sont pas nécessaires, cependant un bricoleur très adroit peut y parvenir même sans comme l'ami :king:de slurp 9562.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h00 ----------

Quelques liens :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-de-bureau/demontage-clavier-179548.html
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/coca-sur-macbook-pro-181616.html


----------

